# router bits



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

please can any one help i am looking for high quality tungsten bits


----------



## neville9999 (Jul 22, 2010)

carbitool.com.au NGM


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you neville for your response i will email them and see what i can get because our local bits aer not much good kind regards carl


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

When I think of quality in bits I think of Whiteside US made bits. They are the top rated bits made by anyone...

Whiteside Machine Company


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

+1 on Whiteside.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi Carl - Powertool Repairs in Cape Town, (021) 448-2620, keep the Dimar range of tungsten bits, which are excellent in both quality and range.


----------



## Wildwood (Aug 14, 2010)

Hi again Carl - here is a link to their Dimar catalogue (German router bits)
http://powertoolrepairs.co.za/files/2012/08/Routing.pdf


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

many thanks wild wood contacted kai will go in on monday morning after rush hour traffic regards carl


----------



## mveach (Aug 21, 2010)

Do the Whiteside bits have the same precession as Freud and Amana in bit like lock miter and stile and rail bits?


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Michael

I would say yes they are all in the higher price bracket ..but the Freud is a bit higher the norm.. 

===



mveach said:


> Do the Whiteside bits have the same precession as Freud and Amana in bit like lock miter and stile and rail bits?


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Michael
> 
> I would say yes they are all in the higher price bracket ..but the Freud is a bit higher the norm..
> 
> ===


Freud bits are production bits and will last the average or above average woodworker a very very long time...

Whiteside bits are USA...
Amana bits are China...


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

hi all freud and amana bits are like hens teeth here in sa but have found some good bits called dimar out of Austria price is quite high but quality is not cheap.


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> Amana bits are China...


Sure about that? I thought I read somewhere they were from Israel. If they are, in fact, Chinese they are about the best Chinese product I've found. Their company webpage doesn't list the country of mfg but does indicate they adhere to european standards as well as ISO standards. :yes4:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

jschaben said:


> Sure about that? I thought I read somewhere they were from Israel. If they are, in fact, Chinese they are about the best Chinese product I've found. Their company webpage doesn't list the country of mfg but does indicate they adhere to european standards as well as ISO standards. :yes4:


that is what it said on the shank....

I prefer to support the United States first and the Asian Rim last...


----------



## Willway (Aug 16, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> that is what it said on the shank....
> 
> I prefer to support the United States first and the Asian Rim last...


++on supporting the USA!


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

John, yes about the Amana bits being made in China but to very high standards. They are premium bits and have performed well for me. I prefer Whiteside since they are top quality and have finished first in any testing I have seen plus they cost less. How do you beat that?


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Stick486 said:


> that is what it said on the shank....
> 
> I prefer to support the United States first and the Asian Rim last...


spot on stick have no faith in chinese products had one tungsten insert come off 3/4 cutter


----------

